# 500 Sweaters



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

You must watch this quick video. It's a flash mob celebrating a woman who since 1955 has knitted 500 sweaters. Each sweater has been carefully wrapped and stored in her home. Tahki knits sent the info out on their recent blog. Enjoy.


----------



## Merlene (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonderful. What beautiful sweaters. I wonder what the next step will be. Will the sweaters be worn, put in museum ---?
Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed this video. She looked like she was really having a good time.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a lovely way to celebrate this fantastic lady's accomplishments!!!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow. Quite a feat, I would say. They are all so colorful, too.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Imagine, 63 years of knitting to be hidden away til now. Amazing.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is just brilliant. Such lovely sweaters.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess we have to buy her book to find out more info. Why didn't she give them away or sell them? How did she store them so successfully for 1/2 a century? Amazing woman!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Every sweater is beautiful and unique, I laughed I cried, imagining how I would feel, having my body of work displayed in such a lovely fashion. Amazing.
kudos to those who carried this out.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> You must watch this quick video. It's a flash mob celebrating a woman who since 1955 has knitted 500 sweaters. Each sweater has been carefully wrapped and stored in her home. Tahki knits sent the info out on their recent blog. Enjoy. http://vimeo.com/54045631


What for? :|


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

This brought tears to my eyes! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is a lot of sweaters!


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow!! THanks for sharing,


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Terrific! I loved it. She must have knit every waking moment.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. Definitely a wonderful reason to have a celebration!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

That was amazing. It is pretty weird to have just made them and stored them all those years. The copy on the video did say a book was coming out.. but what was this lady thinking when she started knitting these sweaters? personally, I wish I had the foresight to have at least taken a photo of every sweater I have made since I started to knit at 8 years old but I know I have enjoyed wearing my sweaters and blankets and stuffs and so have many other friends and relatives!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, brought tears to my eyes, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had seen this before and actually put it on my facebook page. It really is a wonderful celebratory event. I loved that they celebrated her while she is alive.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for posting.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> You must watch this quick video. It's a flash mob celebrating a woman who since 1955 has knitted 500 sweaters. Each sweater has been carefully wrapped and stored in her home. Tahki knits sent the info out on their recent blog. Enjoy.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/54045631


That brought tears to my eyes. Loved it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

Am I too cynical? It seemed to me to be a publicity stunt to advertise the book rather than a flash mob to celebrate the lady.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Brilliant !


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Lots of lovely knitting but for what purpose?


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for explaining what was happening nin th e video


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks so much. Sent it to my best friend knitting buddy, who happens to be Dutch. Can hardly wait for her response.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that! It made my day!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

She sure is a treasure for Holland! Looks like the mob enjoyed wearing her sweaters and performing for her. They must have practiced a lot.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Is this the same one that was previously posted? I can't get it to load.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have seen this before, but watched it again as it truly was moving and amazing!


----------

